# Edit Flash Player for Windows Mobile Pocket PC



## TechMasterFunk (Jul 17, 2008)

So adobe stoped releasing new versions of flash player for widows mobile. I want to try to make a third party version of flash using the latest version for pc, and the last one released for pocket pc, as a guide line. What kind of program would i use to view and edit flash player's programing?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

hmm, there are a few problems with this, firstly if you don't know what program you would use you probably don't have the knowledge needed (and it's extreemly time-consuming)...

Secondly there will be blatant legal issues in doing this, especially if you were to release it as a third party program (because you suggest what you want to do is reverse engineer adobe's code and create a prog of your own[and i believe the program is not available for public development])...

if you still want to go ahead then i can have more of a read into it (legality wise etc.)

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Adobe's versions of Flash are not open source, so you cannot view the code involved. Reverse engineering it would be fairly difficult and most likely very illegal (usually in the license somewhere for proprietary software). You could try to look at projects like gnash ( http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash ) which attempt to make an open source version.

If you're lucky they may have released specifications about the Flash format, which you could use to write your own. You'd also need to learn how to write plugins for whatever browser you use on Windows Moble.


Was there an official statement about Adobe not releasing new versions of Flash for Windows Moble? They could just be working on other projects at the moment.


----------



## TechMasterFunk (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea, I can't find the link to it anymore, but awile back I tried to update my flashplayer on my pocet pc, only to be redirected to a page stating that pocket pc was no longer supported due to seccurity resions or some such nonsense.

Is reverse enginering illegal if it's just for personal use.

Reguardless, it looks like it would be easier to base it off of gnash or some open source version. So I'd need to change the install information, but does the player itself need to be changed to work with the windows mobile plaform.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

There's a fairly high chance that you'd need to do some serious work on an open source version. 

First, from what I've seen, most Linux users (including myself) use Adobe's proprietary version. This means less work and interest towards the open source versions.

Second, the open source versions never seemed to support enough to be used. One of them may be in a decent state, but I wouldn't know since I use Adobe's version.

Third, Linux and Windows are _very_ different, so the code that does the display work may need either a little or a lot of work.


----------

